# A few questions about adopting from a breeder



## Kaiser (May 10, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I'm not sure if I'm doing this in the right forum so I apologize in advance if I'm mistaken.

As I mentioned on my introduction post, my family and I have been thinking of adopting a new puppy. This place has been very invaluable to me and I've probably spent hours reading through old posts, especially about breeders. However some of the posts are really old, dating years back and I'm not sure how much things have changed so I hope you guys don't mind if I ask some questions which may have been answered before already. 

1. I realize that the first place to look for breeders is through the AMA Breeder referral but I've also read that not all reputable breeders are listed here. I was wondering if you guys know of another place for me to look at? I already tried the AKC Breeder Referral. But I'm not sure if the breeders there are BYB or not.

2. Do you have any breeders that you can personally recommend to me? We live in Long Island, NY. I know there's not much breeders in our area so we are willing to drive within a 5-hour distance. I guess that would cover the NY, NJ, CT, and PA areas.

3. I have to admit something...When we first thought of looking for a puppy, our price expectation is very low. We made a mistake of looking online for puppies and came up with a lot of ads selling a Maltese puppy for $500-$600. So I used that as a baseline when I emailed several breeders that I got from the AKC referral. (Imagine my surprise when they started giving me figures such as $2,500.) Now I know better, thanks to you guys and this place. But I'm still a little unsure of what the price range a Maltese puppy normally goes for in this economy. Is it safe to assume that they're between $1,500 (min) to $3,000 (max) from a reputable breeder? Also, I feel silly asking this but does a breeder only accept cash and not credit card? I'm just curious.

4. Is it safe to assume that all reputable breeders test their dogs/pups for any hereditary disease like liver shunt? 

5. One of the breeders I've spoken to is Millie from Mella Malta. Do you guys have any experience dealing with her or have gotten a puppy from her in the past? She seems like a really nice lady and her site has some pictures of her champion dogs. But in this day and age, it's quite hard to tell which is legit or not. I read some old thread here about her but I didn't really see any conclusion on whether the OP got a pup from her. The last post just said " I personally think there are other breeders in PA that are much better." But that was dated back in 2009. Not sure how much things have changed.

Thanks in advance to everyone! Sorry for the long post once again. :blush: I just find this forum as the best place for me to ask my Maltese questions so I hope you don't mind. I would like to learn as much as I can so we don't make the wrong decision in getting our future pup because once we bring him/her home, there's no going back - no matter if they turn out sick. I would rather spend thousands on medical bills again than give up a part of the family. It's not ideal and I don't know if I'm ready for another heartache like that, but that's why I'm doing my homework so we can avoid those things.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

If you look at the top of the Breeder's section, there are quite a few threads pinned at the top that will help you find a reputable breeder. 

Contacting breeders on the AMA is a good place to start. As you say, not all reputable breeders are on that list, but they can recommend other breeders to you. Another great resource to find breeders is dog shows. Check Infodog for a schedule of shows in your area.

Home Page, InfoDog - The Dog Fancier's Complete Resource for information AKC Dog Show Events, and Dog Products and Services

Stay away from the AKC. As you said, most are backyard breeders.

$2000-2500 is the going rate for 12 week old female Maltese puppies. Males are usually less, about $1200-1800. Older "teenage" puppies who have been held back as possible show dogs are usually a little less.

No, it is not safe to assume that all breeders test for genetic conditions. You must ask as part of your screening process.

I'm not sure about payment, but I would assume breeders would expect cash, not a credit card. You have to be set up with a special terminal to accept credit cards. You can make payments with a credit card though Paypal so that might be an option. I think many people use Paypal today. I paid cash for Bailey, but sent it to his breeder through Paypal as it was faster and easier than going to the bank and getting a certified check, then sending it snail mail.


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

It sounds like you have learned a lot here! Stick with the AMA, and be prepared to be on a waiting list. Also did you think that you could easily fly to pick up your puppy? Some breeders use transporters who work for the airlines and fly for free. It's might be around $300 to have your puppy hand carried to you!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi Naz, 

Good for you for doing your homework! You can never be too prepared!

You are correct that the AKC breeders list is rubbish. I personally know of "breeders" of other breeds on the AKC site that are puppy mills. If you want to go with a breeder, the AMA list or personal recommendations from SM are the only way to go in my opinion! 

Of course, adopting from your local shelter or a rescue group is another wonderful option  

Josymir in PA is near you and she is highly recommended by forum members. 

Yes, the going rate for female Malts is $2,000-$3,500 and $1,000-$2,000 for boys. I have spoken with many AMA breeders when I was looking for a pup, and they all fell within this range. However, as I think Marj said, teenage pups can be a few hundred less. However, you don't get as much of a clean slate.

Most breeders only accept cash or cashier's checks. 

No, most breeders I researched actually do _not_ routinely health test their puppies. They said they have to be a little older (around 6 months). 

I don't know anything about Mella Malta--never heard of them. I personally wouldn't make the assumption that things change with breeders--usually they do not change for the better! 

One last personal note: I urge you to meet the puppy you are considering buying. Even with reputable breeders, you can't always be sure the puppy will be a good match for you and your family/living situation until you meet the pup in person.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I wanted to add that Mella Malta has the Villa Malta lines, one of the original lines in the US. My Bailey is from Josymir, but his sire Franz is pure Villa Malta. I wanted Villa Malta lines as they are known for health and longevity. Marge Rozick supposedly had a couple Maltese that lived to be in their twenties. 

There is quite a bit about Villa Malta and the other older foundation lines in The Complete Maltese, the classic book on Maltese history.

Amazon.com: The Complete Maltese (9780876052099): Nicholas Cutillo: Books


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Glad you supplied that info. I'll keep that in mind when I'm looking for number 4 fluff. Maybe next year???


----------



## Kaiser (May 10, 2012)

Thanks everyone. You guys are all so helpful and informative.

I did check the thread posted above and wrote down some breeder names that has a good feedback from fellow SM members. I just need to double check where they are located and pick from those who is within driving distance from us. I really would prefer is we can visit the breeder's home and meet the pup's parents before making a decision. It would probably be better to talk face to face too in case the breeder has questions for us and vice versa. I just feel like it'll give us a better insight on each other. So far, flying to a farther state is not an option because of work. I guess that would only be on the table if all else fails.

As for Millie, she did mention that her pups' grandfather and great grandfather lived over 20+ years. The pedigree of the pups' sire does list Villa Malta lines. If I'm not mistaken, one is named Jetson. The sire's name is Harry. 

I've read some article/post about Marge Rozik and how she produced a lot of champions. There was a mention somewhere about her lines being split into 3 kennels but there was one that 'disgraced the name', for the lack of better term. I'm trying to research who that might be so I can avoid it. I haven't found anything to indicated that it might be Millie though. In any case, I will be calling her back some time this week. I only got the chance to briefly speak to her because I was driving when she called. 

I'm going to draw up a list of things that I should ask a breeder so I don't forget any important points when I talk to one. I'm still very much in the beginning phase of our search. My family thinks I'm overthinking this lol. But I honestly just want to have some peace of mind that our future pup will be with us for a long, long time. So I'm taking my time and not rushing things even though my family has been wanting to have a puppy to bring home from our trip to PA. I'm going to try holding them off as best as I could. Besides I think we're leaning more towards a female pup and by the price range you gave me, I'll have to save a bit more if the method of payment is only cash. I'd rather not deplete the savings by taking planned expenses out of it.

I'll keep you guys updated on any progress of my search. I appreciate all your help.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Kaiser said:


> Thanks everyone. You guys are all so helpful and informative.
> 
> I did check the thread posted above and wrote down some breeder names that has a good feedback from fellow SM members. I just need to double check where they are located and pick from those who is within driving distance from us. I really would prefer is we can visit the breeder's home and meet the pup's parents before making a decision. It would probably be better to talk face to face too in case the breeder has questions for us and vice versa. I just feel like it'll give us a better insight on each other. So far, flying to a farther state is not an option because of work. I guess that would only be on the table if all else fails.
> 
> ...


The breeder that "disgraced the name" was Jenny Siliski/Hollybelle Maltese. There is lots of information about it on the internet:

AR-News: (TN - US) Shelter swamped with 230 seized pets from breeder

Just an FYI, but quite often show breeders breed to studs from other kennels so don't expect to see both parents when you visit a breeder's home.


----------



## Kaiser (May 10, 2012)

Thank you for putting a name on that disgraced (or more like terrible) greeder, Marj. I just read a couple of articles about her and I am truly appalled to the point of disbelief. I don't mean to resurrect old wounds though so I won't comment further on it. 

On a different note, I just spent a good amount of time talking to Millie again. She seemed very open and happy to talk about her dog. She told me that she does offer a health guarantee against congenital/hereditary diseases on all her puppies and that I can call on her anytime if I ever needed help. She also said that she does show her dogs and her lines have produced champions - as listed on her site Mella Malta Champions. I'm just a little surprised/confused why no one seems to know her well. Though she did say that she's been breeding for 30 years so maybe she's an 'old timer' that used to show her dogs and not anymore? 

So far I haven't encountered any 'red flags' in talking to her. But can someone vouch for the dogs she has listed as champions on her site? I'm not very familiar with the show dog world so can't tell if it's all legit or not. 

Aside from Millie, I'm also looking into Josymir as recommended. I just want to see how it pans out with Millie first before I talk to other breeders. It just seems inappropriate to talk to several breeders at the same time and request to be on their waiting list.


----------



## Gizmo'sMom (May 10, 2012)

Kaiser,
Your posts could have been written by me! I too am a newbie here, but have a 13 yr old malt(male) and recently we lost our sweetheart Taylor at 15. I am also doing lots of research in the same geographic area as you, as we would like to add a female puppy to our family in the near future.

I have spoken to Millie from Mella Malt but havent seen anything on this site that would recommend her. Yes, she seems very sweet, but I would like to hear from others about her. She did say they took a 'break' from breeding for about 2 years after they lost two of their adult retiree dogs, and she was heartbroken.

People do recomend Josymir but its strange because I have sent her two emails in the past 2 weeks with no reply and there is no phone number listed on her site to call(at least I couldnt see it). Does anyone know more about Josymir?

I too do not want a puppy flown to me, I want to see the dam if not the sire also, as well as the home and meet the breeder, as I did with my other dogs.I am still searching for recommended breeders anywhere from Massachusetts down to North Carolina. (Chrisman is too expensive for me!) I live in Virginia. 

This site is wonderful and I'm so glad I found it!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Gizmo'sMom said:


> People do recomend Josymir but its strange because I have sent her two emails in the past 2 weeks with no reply and there is no phone number listed on her site to call(at least I couldnt see it). Does anyone know more about Josymir?


My Bailey is from Josy and I couldn't be happier with him. Not only is he very handsome, he is the happiest, most social dog I have ever met. His personality is more than I could have hoped for. Josy spends a lot of time with her puppies before they go to their new homes. Bailey arrived housebroken and well socialized at 12 weeks. 

Josy works full time and shows on weekends so like many show breeders, she can be hard to reach at times. She just finished Music this weekend so that's why she's been busy lately. Are you on Facebook? That's a great place to follow her.

http://www.facebook.com/JosymirMaltese


----------



## Kaiser (May 10, 2012)

Gizmo'sMom said:


> Kaiser,
> Your posts could have been written by me! I too am a newbie here, but have a 13 yr old malt(male) and recently we lost our sweetheart Taylor at 15. I am also doing lots of research in the same geographic area as you, as we would like to add a female puppy to our family in the near future.
> 
> I have spoken to Millie from Mella Malt but havent seen anything on this site that would recommend her. Yes, she seems very sweet, but I would like to hear from others about her. She did say they took a 'break' from breeding for about 2 years after they lost two of their adult retiree dogs, and she was heartbroken.
> ...


It really does sound like we're on the same path. We have a young male and we're leaning more towards getting a female pup to balance the mischievousness of the other one. 

And yeah, Chrismann is a little too above my budget too. I went on his site since he seems to be highly recommended but I don't think I can shell $5,000 for a puppy right now. 

I just opened up a Facebook account two days ago (Yes I know, I'm very late jumping on the bandwagon. My friends are all weirded out that I didn't have a Facebook account and I'm 25!). I'll send a friend request to Josy. Maybe I can reach her better that way.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Kaiser said:


> It really does sound like we're on the same path. We have a young male and we're leaning more towards getting a female pup to balance the mischievousness of the other one.
> 
> And yeah, Chrismann is a little too above my budget too. I went on his site since he seems to be highly recommended but I don't think I can shell $5,000 for a puppy right now.
> 
> I just opened up a Facebook account two days ago (Yes I know, I'm very late jumping on the bandwagon. My friends are all weirded out that I didn't have a Facebook account and I'm 25!). I'll send a friend request to Josy. Maybe I can reach her better that way.


Just click on the link I posted above and "Like" Josy's Facebook page. You don't have to send a friend request.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

I too am keeping an eye out on these threads for great breeders, as my baby is really showing her age and sometimes breaking my heart watching her go downhill. I won't tax her with another pup, but cannot live without a maltese in my life. Thank you all on this site that keep the good information flowing, it is really priceless!


----------



## brendaman (Mar 7, 2006)

I'm getting a girl from Josy in about 6 weeks, and I think I was lucky that one of her dogs was expecting, so my wait for a Josymir puppy is only about 4 months. I was also lucky that the litter of two produced a girl (Josy's keeping the other). I have to say that I would have taken a boy as well after hearing from Marj and everyone how sweet boys are. 

Josy's been super busy as Marj mentioned, especially this past week/weekend, as one of her pups (Music) just earned the "Champion" title. Give her a few days to catch up to emails, etc. I haven't met Josy nor my puppy yet, but I just love them!! I placed a deposit on the puppy, so be prepared to do that (although I'm not sure if I would place a deposit on a puppy which is yet to be born, but that's a personal choice and there's a thread on that subject).

If you want to consider other breeders in the general NYC-DC corridor, you may also want to consider:

- De-by Maltese (Debbie Hicks) maltese: They are in Virginia, I believe, and Puppy79 is getting their male cutie, T-Rex, from them;

- Carina Rock, based in Maryland, may be planning to breed her little cuties soon, so you should talk to her as well. CloudClan - Home

- Shari's Maltese (*[email protected])*: I met Shari many years ago, and she was super sweet and was the first breeder I met, teaching so much. Her puppies were beautiful. Carina has met her as well and wrote about it. I heard she had a litter of boys available, but that was a couple of months back.


----------



## Kaiser (May 10, 2012)

Thanks for the information, Brenda. I'm not in any rush so I wouldn't mind waiting for Josy. Congrats on your baby girl. I'm so excited for you! I'm sure you're wishing those 6 weeks pass by faster.


----------



## Kaiser (May 10, 2012)

I'm sorry for the double post but I couldn't edit my previous post anymore.

Just wondering...does anyone know if Debbie Palmieri or Debbie Martin still owns the Villa Malta lines? Are they still actively showing/breeding? When Marj mentioned about the health and longevity of their Malts, I decided to research more about it and found nothing but good things about them. Now I'm very interested in hopefully getting a puppy from that bloodline.


----------

